# Sleeves on flight suit question????



## hoist-monkey (11 Apr 2013)

So I got picked up by my SCWO for having my sleeves of my flight suit rolled up.
  :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:
I was asked to find in dress instructions or orders where it states that sleeves in flight suits SHALL be kept down at all times.

Spent better part of an hour looking through CF Dress Instructions, 1 CAD orders & B-GA-100, as well as 12 Wing orders and found NOTHING.

I am sure that it says somewhere that my sleeves are to be down, but I can't find it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Apr 2013)

I'm looking at an older version (2008) of 1 Cdn Air Div Order, Vol 1, 1-006.

Para 6(I):  Zippers and Sleeves – Sleeves shall neither be rolled nor pushed up.  Front main zipper shall be no lower than the bottom of the name tag.   All other zippers shall remain closed at all times.  

Might want to check the current version at work though.


----------



## NavyShooter (11 Apr 2013)

1 Canadian Air Division Order Volume One, article 1-006 paragraph 6 (i)

"Sleeves shall neither be rolled nor pushed up. "

Sort yourself out monkey!  When a ZOOMIE is picking you up for improper dress, you're doing something wrong!!!!   :warstory:


----------



## hoist-monkey (11 Apr 2013)

Thank you for the links

Cheers


----------



## Zoomie (21 Apr 2013)

Just be cognizant of the dress regs while in the SCWO's domain (ie office space).  Once you get on the flight line - do whatever you need to do to remain comfortable.

SCWO's love to pick up on: zippers, sleeves, sideburns and ball caps.


----------



## PAdm (21 Apr 2013)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> SCWO's love to pick up on: zippers, sleeves, sideburns and ball caps.



And then some!!  No point in arguing as he will go to the CO and stamp his feet.  Pick your battles and the SWO owns this one.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> And then some!!  No point in arguing as he will go to the CO and stamp his feet.  Pick your battles and the SWO owns this one.



Excuse me but CWOs or CPOs do not "stamp their feet".

We advise Niner and all others sometimes in a forceful manner.....but we do not stamp our feet!


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2013)

Oh, come on, now.

Admit it.

When the lights are out and nobody's looking...


----------



## cupper (21 Apr 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Excuse me but CWOs or CPOs do not "stamp their feet".
> 
> We advise Niner and all others sometimes in a forceful manner.....but we do not stamp our feet!



I was always told that they clarified the CO's position for him. ;D


----------



## PAdm (21 Apr 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Excuse me but CWOs or CPOs do not "stamp their feet".
> 
> We advise Niner and all others sometimes in a forceful manner.....but we do not stamp our feet!



Maybe not Army CWOs.


----------



## my72jeep (21 Apr 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'm looking at an older version (2008) of 1 Cdn Air Div Order, Vol 1, 1-006.
> 
> Para 6(I):  Zippers and Sleeves – Sleeves shall neither be rolled nor pushed up.  Front main zipper shall be no lower than the bottom of the name tag.   All other zippers shall remain closed at all times.
> 
> Might want to check the current version at work though.



What, Our Air Force has Dress Regs?


----------



## PAdm (21 Apr 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> What, Our Air Force has Dress Regs?



Yes in that we prefer folks be dressed when they get to work. We needed a reg to ensure that.  :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> What, Our Air Force has Dress Regs?



Ya but they are like Senators expense spending reg's... :blotto:


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Front main zipper shall be no lower than the bottom of the name tag.



And that's the upper slide, not the lower one.


----------



## dimsum (21 Apr 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And that's the upper slide, not the lower one.



So *that's* what I've been doing wrong....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2013)

:nod:


----------

